# self timer and some mommy & me time



## frommrstomommy (Mar 27, 2017)

he had wanted to build this thing for a couple days but I didn't want baby sister to have a fit over it and it would have been a nightmare.. so Friday was a teacher workday and only he and I were home so I took a few shots and set the self timer in between for a few to jump in the frame. far from "perfect" but happy to have them <3 

1


CBC_4344 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

2


CBC_4346 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

3


CBC_4348 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

4


CBC_4354 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

5


CBC_4357 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

6


CBC_4364 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

7


CBC_4373 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

8


CBC_4380 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

9


CBC_4381 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

10


CBC_4384 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2017)

What a wonderful set of photos! He's grown so big from wehn we first saw him! Good to see you again on TPF!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2017)

A shame he's so camera-shy!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Mar 27, 2017)

I prepped him on the way home from dropping off his sister and asked him if I could take some pictures when we build the house? He happily said yes! Bribery works wonderfully at this age. lol


----------



## waday (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice pics, and it's good to see you around here again! In #9, he reminds me so much of my nephews...


----------



## annamaria (Mar 27, 2017)

Such precious pics. Really enjoyed them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frommrstomommy (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks all!


----------

